
Keybase, Zoom and Me – I’m not deleting Keybase - pcr910303
https://kevq.uk/keybase-zoom-and-me/
======
thanksforfish
> There’s nothing on my Keybase profile that is sensitive or private (except
> my private key, but like I said, that’s not a big deal)

That's a strange statement, I wouldn't expect others to feel that way. Key
material is generally considered sensitive. And they don't actually explain
why they don't think their private key is sensitive (or I'm not seeing it).

